
Apple Watch Sales Estimates Remain Low - Gys
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/21/apple-watch-sales-estimates-remain-low/
======
Gys
From the article:

'Fortune compiled a list of individual analysts’ estimates, which ranged from
a low of 2.85 million to a high of 5.7 million — averaging out at just over 4
million across a panel of 27 individual analysts.'

'Apple is due to report earnings later today and it’s unlikely to put
analysts’ guesswork to bed by breaking out official Watch sales. CEO Tim Cook
indicated as much last fall, saying he was not “very anxious” to report them
to avoid giving competitors an inside track.'

